# Best supplier of clownfish ?



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm looking to add a pair of clownfish to one of my nano tanks - they would be the only fish 
An anemone too of course 
I've never kept clowns before and I would appreciate some advice about which LFS has the best selection and most importantly the healthiest stock
Many thanks


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Hubert at reef aquatica would be your best bet. 

I know flavio at ARA usually has good size healthy designers available most of the time too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConceptiveDesign (Oct 18, 2014)

I've bought a few from sea u marine


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Id say get educated on what types u want and what the best grades look like. Clown fish r gold fish of saltwater - hardy, easy 2 keep, and many man-bred varieties out there. Cant go wrong w any shop. Some will carry higher end breeds that others dont. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

For healthy and quarantined ones, talk to Hubert.


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

contact a GTAA guy named *Iodine* as well...very good breeder, awesome guy to deal with.

z


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Pick up the latest copy of Coral magazine (~$8.00) as it focuses on Clown fish. A few LFS sell the magazine or if you have an IOS device you can subscribe to the magazine through newstand for $15.00 including all back issues.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Hey All
Awesome information 
Many thanks for the advice and contacts !!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

I have a pair of super healthy ones i need to re-locate.


----------



## larrysy (Jul 21, 2014)

I got mine from Reef Boutique. Healthy fish at a reasonable price.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Picked mine up at sum (ocellaris clownfish) prob 6-7months ago. Tiny for $10 each. Eat like champs, paired up pretty quick and I think are lookin to breed becoming very territorial in the tank. Pick on anything their size or smaller coming close to two of their hosted torches. Even banished the two black ocellaris I have into the corner. So I'd say healthy and active. Lol


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Patwa said:


> contact a GTAA guy named *Iodine* as well...very good breeder, awesome guy to deal with.
> 
> z


I Second this!


----------

